# Male & female, young & adult, mice - Wales - rehome to other areas



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

Contact/organisation details: Rhydowen Rodent Refuge, Home - [email protected]
Location: Rhydowen, Ceredigion, West Wales
Species: Mice
Number of groups: Changeable as males started out in large groups but are now in groups ranging from 3 to 13. The females are in two large groups.

Group: 1
Number of animals: 32
Sex: Male
Age(s): 3 months to adult
Name(s): Too many to name
Colours: Agouti & white, dove & white, champagne & white, champagne, white, 1 agouti satin and other pale colours with a variety of markings.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Most of the dove and pale mice were from the 2010 North Wales mouse rescue case. The darker coloured ones and some of the white ones were from a couple that bought two same sex mice and two litters later asked for help sexing and rehoming them.
Temperament: Good and fine once held but most aren't keen on being picked up initially but will happily use you as a climbing frame. None have so much as nipped.
Medical problems: Few old battle wounds and a couple of healed broken tails amongst the North Wales mice. A few of North Wales mice have a small wart like growth on their chin/lip area. They don't appear to grow or cause them any further problems but it is something to be aware of.
Will the group be split: Yes but to be homed in at least pairs. They are currently in groups ranging from 3 to 13 but adopters need to be aware that male mice do tend to squabble and can permanently fall out. There are tips to help groups settle again and on how to keep them from falling out in the first place which will be discussed with adopters.
Transport available: Yes to most areas of Wales and some other areas via rat shows etc
Other: Photos below.

Group: 2
Number of animals: 38
Sex: Female
Age(s): 3 months to adult
Name(s): Too many to name
Colours: Agouti & white, dove & white, champagne & white, champagne, white, 1 black and other pale colours with a variety of markings.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Most of the dove and pale mice were from the 2010 North Wales mouse rescue case. The darker coloured ones and some of the white ones were from a couple that bought two same sex mice and two litters later asked for help sexing and rehoming them.
Temperament: Good and fine once held but most aren't keen on being picked up initially but will happily use you as a climbing frame. None have so much as nipped.
Medical problems: Some of the adult females from the North Wales case have fast growing tumours. Unless an adopter specifically would like to offer a retirement home for these mice they live out their lives here. Operating isn't an option as the rumours regrow quickly. A few of North Wales mice have a small wart like growth on their chin/lip area. They don't appear to grow or cause them any further problems but it is something to be aware of. Adopters of the North Wales mice do need to be aware that they appear to have an increased incidence of tumours. 
Will the group be split: Yes into pairs but ideally groups
Transport available: Yes to most areas of Wales and some other areas via rat shows etc
Other: Photos:


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

could you rehome as far as minehead (west Somerset)?


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi, thank you for your enquiry. As long as homes can be checked and transport arranged and of course its not too long a journey for the animals (more of an issue with rabbits and guinea pigs as they don't tend to travel as well as rats, mice and most degus) then rehoming to other areas isn't a problem.

If you could please email [email protected] we can get the ball rolling.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks, Just emailed.


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

Still lots of male and female mice looking for homes.


----------



## jamination (Oct 25, 2010)

can you post as far as birmingham (west mid)? I am looking for only 2 tho


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

Posting mice wouldn't be a very good idea :lol: Mice have been homed to the area before but dependent on transport. We do have someone who goes that way returning from visiting family, up the M5, then M42, M6 and down to Cambridge. It is a rather long trip for them so they would need to be met enroute. I think their next trip is in roughly a months time.


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

Photos of the females:


----------

